
Kvardek Du: SBCL10 - Tenth year of SBCL - wglb
http://kvardek-du.kerno.org/2009/12/sbcl.html
======
mark_l_watson
That was a great conference report, and of interest since (when I code in CL)
I use SBLC more often than Franz or Clozure. The SBCL developers are also very
helpful (a few years ago, I got a very large memory patch for a customer's
server in a few hours).

It would be great if some videos show up of the presentations. I realize that
someone has to do a lot of work editing and pushing video, but it is a real
service to the community, and in general, conference videos are great and much
appreciated.

